

HN Proposal - manorism

It seems most HN readers seem to prefer HN over the "rest" due to the "discussion" here. Therefore, I propose a simple change:<p>Instead of making the main heading link to the article, make it link to the discussion, regardless. Have a "view article" link where "discuss" is currently, to allow readers to view the article.<p>Although a simple change, I think it would change the overall view of HN drastically.<p>What are your thoughts?
======
zepolen
Number 1 rule for a website:

Never change the default UI drastically without either:

    
    
      a) Offering a method to go use the old way.
      b) Doing the change slowly so that users won't notice.
    

Everyone hates being confused, if tommorow they click something and get a
different behaviour - that confuses and annoys.

For this change you are suggesting, method b) cannot be used, so it must be
a), which adds complexity to an otherwise very simple site for no reason as
the functionality to do this already exists.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I'm in the habit of opening the link and the discussion (if any) in tabs
immediately after each other. Then I can flit back and forth as required.
Middle click - tab open - job done. I think your suggestion would slow me
down.

It also doesn't work in those cases where there is, as yet, no discussion, as
often happens with my submissions 8-(

Perhaps there should be a new link that opens a new window with left and right
frames, left with the article, right with the discussion.

------
manorism
It is a tough decision to make a change to the UI at this point. However, if
things are going downhill for HN (or even beginning to or expected to), a
change like that may benefit the structure.

In any case, personally I think that the discussions here are great, and I'm
thankful for it. Just thought making discussions more prominent might
emphasize the selling factor of this site.

------
jhancock
I have so many things to adjust to every day. This one isn't something I would
like to add to the list.

It is a fine idea and your rational is solid. Just one more things to deal
with though. I have to vote against it.

------
hapless
That sounds too much like slashdot. I do not want to see "RTFA" enter the HN
lexicon.

------
pclark
it /might/ be better - but you can't make that kind of UI change now.

